# Samoyed Agility



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

This is what we used to do the most of together. His competitive jump heights were 26" and 24" (AAC and CKC). The lower height pics were from demos we did with our club at a big horse show. I wish I could have gone further with him but agility was not his favorite thing. I don't think it was intense enough for him as he enjoyed flyball and herding much more.
































































Unfortunately I don't have any good flyball pictures. The lighting is so poor in most arenas and I was usually too busy handling him to get someone to take pics for me. I kind of regret that because there are very few Samoyeds who play flyball...


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

what great pictures!  what a gorgeous boy you have! the fifth picture is my favourite.

when we lived in dartmouth we had iorek in obedience and the trainer thought he would be great for agility. at the time he wasn't ready, too immature, but now he would do great. only problem is that now we live in rural newfoundland and we have no way to do it 

i have the funniest video of iorek and his brother, ryder, when they were in obedience. they were young, about 7 months old.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks!

Yeah my herding mentor moved to Newfoundland and found a lot of people with dogs but not a lot of trainers. She opened her own training school in Codroy and did agility, flyball, behavioral problem solving, and all sorts of stuff. Unfortunately she's moving again, so I hope someone there keeps running the school cause from the sound of it there was a real need for that kind of thing out there.

If you still wanna do agility you could always make obstacles out of broomsticks and planks of wood.  I had to do that before I was able to go to a real agility school.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

What a handsome boy!! 5th picture is my favorite too, he looks like a freakin lion.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Indigo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah my herding mentor moved to Newfoundland and found a lot of people with dogs but not a lot of trainers. She opened her own training school in Codroy and did agility, flyball, behavioral problem solving, and all sorts of stuff. Unfortunately she's moving again, so I hope someone there keeps running the school cause from the sound of it there was a real need for that kind of thing out there.
> 
> If you still wanna do agility you could always make obstacles out of broomsticks and planks of wood.  I had to do that before I was able to go to a real agility school.


i remember hearing about a trainer in the codroy valley. i grew up only about 1 1/2 hours from there. if i was still living there at the time i would have gone to see her for sure! did she breed dogs by any chance? i remember when i was involved with the spca in my hometown there was a lady who was sort of involved as well who was a trainer and a breeder. she bred australian shepherds. i didn't have a dog at the time so i didn't look to closely into her training, that is why i am don't remember too much about her :redface:


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks Sibe!

Mindy, that would probably be her! Small world. Maybe you recognize her: http://www.k9station.com/ She's lived in a lot of places though and is very social so I'm not super surprised.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes! that is her! What a small world


----------

